# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Exportation des MP

## gorgonite

Salut,

je viens de voir qu'on peut exporter ses MP dans diffrents formats... trs utile  ::D: 

je me demandais juste s'il y avait des outils pratiques pour les consulter ensuite "de manire native", ou aprs de simples oprations automatises... car vi n'est pas trs convivial  :;): 

 ::merci::

----------


## BiM

Tu peux faire un xsl qui s'applique au xml et le tour est jou  :;):

----------


## kivan666

pourquoi faire ? (par simple curiosit)

----------


## BiM

Pour qu'ils restent lisibles...

Cela permet de les lire facilement hors ligne ou bien de vider sa bote puisqu'elle est limite  50 MP ou de diffuser facilement ses MPs si besoin, pour lui-mme s'il veut archiver ses MPs, etc.

----------


## BiM

Voil une bauche de chez bauche, il a moyen de faire des oprations sur les chanes de caractres pour mettre en forme les balise avec des [ ]. Et puis pour mettre en forme les smileys aussi, etc.

[EDIT]
Voil une version un peu mieux. J'ai oubli de dire, il faut grer les sauts de lignes aussi dans les CDATA en plus des balises phpBB (ou dans le genre).

De plus avec le xsl, si on dveloppe un peu, il est possible de crer une liste droulante sur laquelle on choisit les messages que l'on veut voir ainsi que des colonnes de tri me semble-t-til.

Vous pouvez aussi associer un CSS pour faire des styles plus propres.

N'oubliez pas d'ajouter cette balise au dbut du XML :


```
<?xml-stylesheet type="text/xsl" href="./MP.xsl"?>
```

[/EDIT]

----------


## gorgonite

> Pour qu'ils restent lisibles...
> 
> Cela permet de les lire facilement hors ligne ou bien de vider sa bote puisqu'elle est limite  50 MP ou de diffuser facilement ses MPs si besoin, pour lui-mme s'il veut archiver ses MPs, etc.




t'as gagn... je commence  avoir trop de MP importants, donc non supprimables (43 mais a va finir par poser des problmes, vu le nombre de MP 'divers' que je reois)

je pensais qu'il y avait, comme le forum est bas sur vbulletin, il y avait quelque chose de prvu pour la gestion des MP chez l'utilisateur... mais ce sera l'occasion de dvelopper quelque chose, et dans ce cas, les xslt seront utiles  :;): 


 ::merci::

----------


## BiM

Ben oui, on pourrait mettre un XSL sur dvp avec au dbut du XML, le lien vers celui-ci. Et aussi une possibilit de le tlcharger pour aussi en bnficier hors ligne.

----------


## Erwy

1 simple feuille XSLT vous suffirait (sachant qu'il faudra faire le "lien"  la main) ou une petite "appli" html/javascript lisant ces fichiers (mais seulement IE et firefox) vous interesse ?
Ce n'est pas trs long  developper, et on peut obtenir quasiment la mme visualisation (et quelque fonctionnalit) que sur DVP

----------


## BiM

> 1 simple feuille XSLT vous suffirait (sachant qu'il faudra faire le "lien"  la main) ou une petite "appli" html/javascript lisant ces fichiers (mais seulement IE et firefox) vous interesse ?
> Ce n'est pas trs long  developper, et on peut obtenir quasiment la mme visualisation (et quelque fonctionnalit) que sur DVP



Erwy, si tu as bien regard j'ai dj mis une petite feuille XSLT un peu plus haut, il reste  beaucoup l'amliorer  :;):  Je trouve a interessant oui.

----------


## Erwy

> Erwy, si tu as bien regard j'ai dj mis une petite feuille XSLT un peu plus haut, il reste  beaucoup l'amliorer  Je trouve a interessant oui.


Oui, j'ai bien vu  :;):  C'est des amlioration dont je parle.
On peut avoir en effet certains select avec un seul xslt, mais pour des tri dynamique ou de la recherche textuelle il faut du javascript ou un autre langage (pour passer des paramtres a la feuilles xslt) d'ou ma demande

----------


## gorgonite

perso, je crois que je ferais une petite application XUL, qui se connecte mme  dvp.com pour aller rcuprer les nouveaux MP  :;): 


@bientot sur un autre forum  ::P:

----------


## BiM

C'est une excellente ide a gorgonite.

----------


## moritan

> perso, je crois que je ferais une petite application XUL, qui se connecte mme  dvp.com pour aller rcuprer les nouveaux MP 
> 
> 
> @bientot sur un autre forum


A quand notre messagrie branche directement sur les MP?

----------


## BiM

Non mais srieusement c'est une bonne ide, comme a on pourrait rcuperer nos MP pour dsengoger le serveur de DVP et quand mme les garder en affichage, ce serait bien qu'on puisse accder directement  cette appli en XUL  partir de DVP, on donne les liens vers les XML contenant nos anciens MPs et on a l'impression de tous les avoir (anciens et nouveaux), de plus, on aurait la possibilit de s'en servir directement pour renvoyer des MPs. Je trouve que c'est un bon projet.

----------


## gorgonite

> A quand notre messagrie branche directement sur les MP?



avec un peu de chances, deux semaines... l je rve sans doute  :;):

----------


## moritan

> avec un peu de chances, deux semaines... l je rve sans doute


Je prend note,  dans 2 semaines... ::aie::  

Plus srieux srieusement, a pourait tre une option intressante que d'avoir une fonction d'archivage des MP, on fournirais un lieu de stockage et ds que l'on dpasse un certain seuil, hop export vers l'archivage.
Aprs on exploite les fichiers comme on veut.

Par contre cot faisabilit... ::?:  
Je ne vois pas de faon simple l'intrrogation de notre boite MP sur le forum.
Je ne crois pas que l'on puisse faire autrement que de parser le flux HTML, non?

----------


## BiM

Je suis contre l'espace de stockage, DVP limite  50 MPs pour justement limiter le stockage des MPs sur le site. Donc c'est  toi de te fournir un espace de stockage. Par contre, donner  DVP des liens pour retrouver ces XMLs afin de les afficher automatiquement, ce serait plus sympa.

----------


## moritan

> Je suis contre l'espace de stockage, DVP limite  50 MPs pour justement limiter le stockage des MPs sur le site. Donc c'est  toi de te fournir un espace de stockage. Par contre, donner  DVP des liens pour retrouver ces XMLs afin de les afficher automatiquement, ce serait plus sympa.


heu, c'est exactement ce que je disais.. 
On fournit une adresse ftp par exemple, et le forum archive tout seul quand il peut.

Evidemment je ne comptais pas sur du disque DVP, sinon il suffirait de d'augmenter le nb de message.

Par contre le fait que se soit une routine sur le forum est surement mieux pour la charge serveur que d'avoir X requtes demandant l'export XML en simultan.
Et surtout on peut faire a la nuit quand le serveur est moins solicit pour pas pnaliser.

----------


## BiM

Ah oki, dsole je n'avais pas super bien compris.

Ah ca se voit tant que a ?  ::aie::

----------


## Erwy

J'ai apport des modifs au xslt d'origine.
Pas test ailleurs que sur IE par contre (attention il y a des problemes de type MIME avec firefox  ::?:  ).

----------


## gorgonite

Salut,


Quelqu'un saurait-il quels genres de scurit ont t mis en place sur ce forum ?

parce que a fait une apem que je sniff toutes mes transactions http, que je dcode les enttes... je pense avoir les bons lments pour se loguer en mode "persistent"... mais dans mon appli XUL, a me renvoit toujours au stage non logu  ::cry:: 


peut-tre est-ce du aux sessions  ::?:

----------


## BiM

Parce que tu n'est pas logu en mode permanent  la base ?

A mon avis, tu devrais plutt voir a avec les admins plutt que de faire a dans ton coin, ils integreront eux mme le code ncessaire au login ou l'intgreront directement dans le forum.

----------


## gorgonite

> Parce que tu n'est pas logu en mode permanent  la base ?
> 
> A mon avis, tu devrais plutt voir a avec les admins plutt que de faire a dans ton coin, ils integreront eux mme le code ncessaire au login ou l'intgreront directement dans le forum.



avec mon navigateur, a passe... mais avant, je suis pass par la page d'accueil, et donc j'ai ouvert une session, dont l'identifiant est dans les donnes du formulaire d'identification

avec mon application XUL, je n'ai pas ce sessid

----------


## moritan

J'ai aussi essay en Java de mon ct, bizarrement il me jette aussi en authentification basic Base64.

Par contre j'ai cru voir dans le code de la page qu'il y a du md5 derrire.
Faudrait connaitre exactement l'encodage de du mot de passe pour pouvoir l'injecter directement.
Car la il refuse toujours de m'authentifier aussi... ::(:  

Ou alors je me suis planter dans mon code et il ne voit jamais mon login et mot de passe dans les headers, possible aussi... ::mrgreen::

----------


## BiM

Enfin, une appli en XUL, c'est quand mme nettement plus interessant qu'en Java... Le but tait de rester sur un client relativement lger.

Donc,  partir du plus simple, a donne : CSS, XSL, XSLT, XUL, Javascript, XUL, etc.

----------


## moritan

> Enfin, une appli en XUL, c'est quand mme nettement plus interessant qu'en Java... Le but tait de rester sur un client relativement lger.
> 
> Donc,  partir du plus simple, a donne : CSS, XSL, XSLT, XUL, Javascript, XUL, etc.


C'tait surtout pour tester le mode d'authentification. Mais je voulais voir si il y avait moyen de rapatrier en local rgulirement les messages, et comme JAva est mon langage de prdilection... 
Mais je suis d'accord une appli XUL est un outil sduisant.
Faudrait voir du cot des maitres du forum PHPBB pour connatre le mode d'authentification utilis.

----------


## BiM

Ou leur laisser dvelopper le module d'identification, je ne suis pas sre qu'ils soient d'accord pour dvoiler ce genre de secrets ^^

----------


## moritan

> Ou leur laisser dvelopper le module d'identification, je ne suis pas sre qu'ils soient d'accord pour dvoiler ce genre de secrets ^^


Y'a rien de secret je pense.
Faut juste savoir sous quel forme donner le mot de passe car je doute qu'il doit tre en clair, donc c'est  notre application de le donner crypter comme le souhaite la base, ou plus exactement phpBB.

----------


## gorgonite

au fait, on est sur un froum vbulletin et non plus phpbb... comme il n'y a pas si longtemps  :;): 

pour ce qui est du md5, j'utilise le script vbulletin pour changer les encodages... donc j'ai le mme  :;): 

sinon pour les curieux... voici l'extension, pour le moment, on ne fait que se connecter  :;): 
ps: il faut le renommer en *.xpi et non *.zip

----------


## moritan

> au fait, on est sur un froum vbulletin et non plus phpbb... comme il n'y a pas si longtemps


J'hsite  savoir si il faut que je m'achte  des yeux ou un cerveau...

Sinon par code JAVA,j'ai russi  me connecter (merci l'opensource) et  rcuprer le flux XML.

En regardant le code, il y a une requte sur la page login.php avec x paramtres( au besoin je peut te les donner).
en rponse  la requte (si ok videmment), on  un cookie ou des cookies qui contiennent un vbulletin.sessionid et un vbulletin.userid.

----------


## gorgonite

pour le moment, j'avais ce genre de paramtres pour me loguer...



```

```

et j'utilise les fonctions d'encodage de vbulletin...
si tu pouvais me passer les tiens, ce serait bien  :;):  ... parce que pour le moment, je dois me loguer avec "se souvenir de moi" avec firefox, puis je peux jouer avec mon appli XUL, ce qui est assez gnant  ::cry::

----------


## moritan

ci joint la mthode login que j'utilise : 


```

```

----------


## gorgonite

en fait, je viens de me rendre compte que je suis stupide... j'ai mis "data" au lieu de data  ::oops::

----------


## moritan

> en fait, je viens de me rendre compte que je suis stupide... j'ai mis "data" au lieu de data


a post moins bien forcment... ::aie::

----------


## gorgonite

> a post moins bien forcment...



c'est sr... mais regardons les choses du bon ct, j'ai appris  crer un cookiemanager en XUL  ::D:

----------


## moritan

> c'est sr... mais regardons les choses du bon ct, j'ai appris  crer un cookiemanager en XUL


cool A quand un tuto ?

----------


## moritan

J'ai une petite question: aterme, est-ce que ton appli XUL sera capable d'extraire les nouveau MP et les ajouter  ceux dj archivs ou pas?
Ou consultera-t-elle seulement diffrents XML existants?

----------


## gorgonite

> J'ai une petite question: aterme, est-ce que ton appli XUL sera capable d'extraire les nouveau MP et les ajouter  ceux dj archivs ou pas?
> Ou consultera-t-elle seulement diffrents XML existants?



ben je vais m'arranger pour que la premire option soit la bonne...  :;):

----------


## moritan

> ben je vais m'arranger pour que la premire option soit la bonne...


OK, je me demandais juste si je devais continuer mon petit bout de programme JAVA.

Actuellement je me connecte rcupre le fichier XML, et ajoute les nouveaux messages  un fichier archive.xml.

J'hsiste  savoir si je doit supprimer les messages ou non sur le forum...

Reste la consultation des messages, a voir , xslt pour faire du html ou client lourd..

----------


## adiGuba

Salut,


J'ai trouv cette ide sympa (moi aussi j'ai plein de MP que j'aimerais conserv), et je me suis dit que cela pouvait tre sympa a developper en Java  ::mrgreen:: ...


J'ai pal mal avanc et le prog permet :La lecture des fichiers XML tlcharges.L'mportation de fichier XML (seul les nouveaux messages sont ajoutes).Le tlchargement automatique depuis le site (attention car en cas de mauvais login/mot de passe vous pouvez bloquer l'accs aux forums pendant 15 minutes (c'a m'est arriv  ::aie:: ).L'affichage en HTML des messages.Il reste encore pas mal de chose  faire, entre autres :Il n'y a pas de sauvegarde pour le moment.L'affichage en HTML est incomplet (smiley et couleur non-gr...), un peu bugg (en particulier avec les LIST imbriqu) et les liens ne sont pas gr.Et il y aurait pas mal de choses  amliorer...Vous pouvez tester l'application. Pour cela il vous faut au minimum *Java 5.0* et cliquer sur ce lien (qui devrait s'ouvrir avec "Java Web Start") : http://adiguba.developpez.com/javaws/ImportMP.jnlp


Il y a un avertissement sur la scurit et la signature numrique, parce que l'application doit avoir les privilges pour lire des fichiers sur le disque et/ou tlcharg depuis le forum... Si besoin je pourrais proposer galement une version "limit" qui n'aura pas besoin de cela  :;): 


N'hsitez pas  critiquer  :;): 

a++

----------


## pottiez

On fait comment pour sauvegarder les messages que l'on vient d'importer du site ?

----------


## Maxoo

> Il reste encore pas mal de chose  faire, entre autres :
> 
>     * Il n'y a pas de sauvegarde pour le moment.


Je crois que ca rpond  ta question ... non ?  ::aie::

----------


## pottiez

Oups dsol j'avais pas fais gaffe, pourtat j'avais bien regard, mais j'ai du saut la ligne dsol  ::oops::

----------


## adiGuba

Voil j'ai mis en place la sauvegarde des donnes (dans le mme format que le XML reu depuis le forum).

J'ai galement mis en place les clics sur les liens des messages (qui ouvriront la page dans le navigateur).

a++

----------


## gorgonite

super bien... mais perso, je prfre l'ordre chronologique inverse  :;):

----------


## adiGuba

> super bien... mais perso, je prfre l'ordre chronologique inverse


Pour le moment je conserve l'ordre d'ajout des message, tel qu'il est dcrit dans le XML...

Mais c'est une bonne ide : ajouter un tri pour la liste des messages !

a++  :;):

----------


## pottiez

Si on charge deux fois les messages, tu te retrouve avec tes messages en doubles, c'est normal ?

----------


## adiGuba

> Si on charge deux fois les messages, tu te retrouve avec tes messages en doubles, c'est normal ?


Euh... non  ::aie:: 

Normalement il vrifie que le message n'est pas dj prsent avant de l'ajouter...
Tu as cela dans quel cas (ouverture du fichier ou tlchargement sur le site ?)

a++

----------


## SfJ5Rpw8

> Euh... non 
> 
> Normalement il vrifie que le message n'est pas dj prsent avant de l'ajouter...
> Tu as cela dans quel cas (ouverture du fichier ou tlchargement sur le site ?)
> 
> a++


moi j'ai cela si j'essai d'importer  nouveau une de mes anciennes archives ( dj prsente dans la "sauvegarde")....

Les boutons "Enregistrer"... sont trompeur.. sur import ou ouverture de fichier..


 ::bravo::  et  ::merci::  .... pour ce "projet" .. je commenai  avoir du mal avec mes archives Xlm , illisibles...


[Edit] En fait je ne crois pas que les messages soit r-imports... je ne trouve pas les doubles... c'est juste les compteurs de messages dans l'arborescence de gauche qui voluent... , si on sauve puis si l'on ouvre  nouveau la sauvegarde ces compteurs reviennent sur la valeur d'avant l'importation en double...

----------


## gorgonite

pour ceux qui prfrent les extensions firefox...  :;): 

nb: l'interface graphique n'est pas encore au top...  ::cry:: 

ftp://ftp-developpez.com/gorgonite/exportMP.xpi
http://gorgonite.developpez.com/deve...t/exportMP.xpi

----------


## pottiez

> Euh... non 
> 
> Normalement il vrifie que le message n'est pas dj prsent avant de l'ajouter...
> Tu as cela dans quel cas (ouverture du fichier ou tlchargement sur le site ?)
> 
> a++


moi j'ai telecharg mes MP, je les ai enregistrer, puis lorsque j'ai relanc le programme, j'ai ouvert ce que j'ai enregistrer, puis j'ai re tlcharg, et je me suis retrouv avec tout mes mp en double. ::mouarf::

----------


## adiGuba

> moi j'ai telecharg mes MP, je les ai enregistrer, puis lorsque j'ai relanc le programme, j'ai ouvert ce que j'ai enregistrer, puis j'ai re tlcharg, et je me suis retrouv avec tout mes mp en double.


>> Oui en effet !!! J'ai russi  le reproduire dans ce cas l (ce n'est pas le cas lorsque tu fais deux mises  jours successives).

Je vais essayer de regarder   :;): 
 ::merci:: 

Bien sr pour le moment viter de faire une confiance aveugle  mon prog...  ::aie:: 



*gorgonite* >> XUL ca a l'air vraiment pas mal il faudrait que je m'y mettes  :;): 
Deux remarques toutefois : il ne permet pas de sauvegarder les MP dans un fichier (pour le moment ?) mais les rcupre directement sur le site...
Et lorsqu'on charge les MP, l'appli (et Firefox) est bloqu pendant le tlchargement (je le remarque vite car mon modem 56K met un temps fou  tlcharger les MP  ::aie:: ).

Sinon ca a l'air pas mal (ce serait bien galement en volet comme l'historique ou les marques-pages  :;): )


a++

----------


## adiGuba

> >> Oui en effet !!! J'ai russi  le reproduire dans ce cas l (ce n'est pas le cas lorsque tu fais deux mises  jours successives).
> 
> Je vais essayer de regarder


 Le problme venait du fait que j'enregistrait la date dans un mauvais format avec les heures sur 12h au lieu de 24h. Du coup un message post  14h00 se transformait en message post  2h00...  ::aie:: 

C'est corrig :
http://adiguba.developpez.com/javaws/ImportMP.jnlp

Il y a galement deux-trois modifs mineures (j'ai rajouter un changelog  :;): )
Pour le tri des messages ca attendra la prochaine version  ::D: 

a++

----------


## gorgonite

> *gorgonite* >> XUL ca a l'air vraiment pas mal il faudrait que je m'y mettes


et encore, l'interface graphique est bacle... regardes XUL + XBL  ::roll:: 




> Deux remarques toutefois : il ne permet pas de sauvegarder les MP dans un fichier (pour le moment ?) mais les rcupre directement sur le site...


pas encore, je pense que je ne ferai pas les sauvegardes  partir du format xml... mais plutt sur sqLite, car je veux grer la mise en gras des nouveaux messages  ::D: 




> Et lorsqu'on charge les MP, l'appli (et Firefox) est bloqu pendant le tlchargement (je le remarque vite car mon modem 56K met un temps fou  tlcharger les MP ).


c'est parce que je ne me suis pas mis en mode asynchrone... pour faciliter mon dbuggage. mais vu qu'on fonctionne avec du ajax, a va changer  :;): 




> Sinon ca a l'air pas mal (ce serait bien galement en volet comme l'historique ou les marques-pages )


pas compris  ::?: 

@+


[EDIT]
au fait, une nouvelle version est disponible...
au passage, j'ai mieux restructurer le code, et j'ai mis le code intressant pour crer de petites extensions dans library.js  :;): 
[/EDIT]

----------


## gorgonite

selon l'entete xml de l'archive, il semblerait qu'on soit en iso-8859-1, mais lorsque j'utilise une fonction de conversion iso -> utf8, j'obtiens des erreurs... 
quelqu'un connait-il le format exact  ::?:  ?


 ::merci::

----------


## gorgonite

> pas encore, je pense que je ne ferai pas les sauvegardes  partir du format xml... mais plutt sur sqLite, car je veux grer la mise en gras des nouveaux messages


*NOUVELLE VERSION
*
pour le moment, je repars sur une sauvegarde xml... car je ne veux pas me crer le composant sqLite, sinon faudra des versions windows et linux diffrentes  ::cry:: 


penser  crer le rpertoire *$HOME/.dvp.com*  :;): 
regarder archives.xml  ::D: 

je n'ai pas encore fait le rechargement... mais c'est direct avec ce que j'ai dj cod
j'ai rajout lu et non-lu comme attribut... indispensable  ::?: 

@bientot

ps: pour les curieux, les fichiers library.js et exportMP.js valent le dtour  :;):

----------


## gorgonite

> je n'ai pas encore fait le rechargement... mais c'est direct avec ce que j'ai dj cod
> j'ai rajout lu et non-lu comme attribut... indispensable


*NOUVELLE VERSION
*

voil, l'enregistrement, le rechargement des messages depuis le disque, le tlchargement des nouveaux messages, et la distinction lus/non lus sont dsormais effectifs...


n'hsitez pas  critiquer pour que j'amliore cette extension  :;):

----------


## SfJ5Rpw8

> penser  crer le rpertoire *$HOME/.dvp.com* 
> regarder archives.xml 
> ..


 ..
ben sous windows.. on le cr ou ce rpertoire .. ? et comment le nomme t'on..? j'ai russi  installer l'ancienne version.. mais celle-ci impossible.. cela me rajoute bien l'entre developpez.com dans le menu outils.. mais lorsque je la slectionne rien ne se passe.. ::oops::

----------


## pottiez

> ..
> ben sous windows.. on le cr ou ce rpertoire .. ? et comment le nomme t'on..? j'ai russi  installer l'ancienne version.. mais celle-ci impossible.. cela me rajoute bien l'entre developpez.com dans le menu outils.. mais lorsque je la slectionne rien ne se passe..


Exactement pareil chez moi.

----------


## SfJ5Rpw8

bon  priori j'ai trouv le problme ...
dans le fichier overlay.xul il faut remplacer fct.js par exportMP.js..


```

```

.. sinon c'est normal les problmes sur les accents ..? et la taille "rikiki" de la fentre ..?

----------


## gorgonite

> bon  priori j'ai trouv le problme ...
> dans le fichier overlay.xul il faut remplacer fct.js par exportMP.js..


c'est corrig... il est vrai que je ne lance jamais l'application ainsi, mais plutt avec cette commande



```
firefox -chrome chrome://mp/content/
```





> .. sinon c'est normal les problmes sur les accents ..? et la taille "rikiki" de la fentre ..?


le problme d'accent vient d'un soucis dans la conversion iso-8859-1 vers utf-8
taille rikiki... je vais voir  :;):

----------


## gorgonite

> le problme d'accent vient d'un soucis dans la conversion iso-8859-1 vers utf-8
> taille rikiki... je vais voir



j'ai modifi la taille... et j'ai tout pass en iso-8859-1, pour tre comme le xml reu ; malheureusement, a ne passe pas  ::cry:: 


je me demande vraiment quel est l'encodage de ce xml  ::?:

----------


## SfJ5Rpw8

j'ai aussi des problmes d'accents sur les textes des boutons .. enfin du bouton dconnexion...

la fentre browser, est la pourquoi..?

----------


## gorgonite

> j'ai aussi des problmes d'accents sur les textes des boutons .. enfin du bouton dconnexion...


bizarre ressayes... a se trouve, tu es passe entre les deux uploads  ::?: 




> la fentre browser, est la pourquoi..?



ben pour pouvoir naviguer sans ouvrir firefox... quand on fait le lien d'accs direct  l'extension  :;):

----------


## SfJ5Rpw8

ok j'ai recharg c'est bon pour les accents sur boutons ..et dans liste des boites... toujours le problmes dans messages...
pour ce qui est du browser ..on en reviens au "rikiki" .. vu que la fentre ne fait qu'un quart de mon cran...n'est-t'il pas possible de la rendre redimensionnable...

----------


## gorgonite

> pour ce qui est du browser ..on en reviens au "rikiki" .. vu que la fentre ne fait qu'un quart de mon cran...n'est-t'il pas possible de la rendre redimensionnable...



si 800*600 = 1/4 de ton cran, alors cran = 1600*1200  ::?: 

faudrait que je regardes cela...

----------


## SfJ5Rpw8

> si 800*600 = 1/4 de ton cran, alors cran = 1600*1200 
> 
> faudrait que je regardes cela...


oui j'exagre un peu .. il fait plus ... je suis en 1280*1024  :;):

----------


## gorgonite

> oui j'exagre un peu .. il fait plus ... je suis en 1280*1024



je suis en 1200*800 et parfois 1024*768, et je trouvais que c'tait bien  :;):

----------


## SfJ5Rpw8

cela donne a :

mais si l'on peu pas la redimensionner ... il ne faut pas l'agrandir.. sinon.cela sera inexploitable dans des dfinitions plus faibles..

----------


## gorgonite

> et j'ai tout pass en iso-8859-1, pour tre comme le xml reu ; malheureusement, a ne passe pas 
> 
> 
> je me demande vraiment quel est l'encodage de ce xml



en fait, ce maudit parseur prend de l'utf-16 en entre... alors  ::?:

----------


## gorgonite

> en fait, ce maudit parseur prend de l'utf-16 en entre... alors




bon j'ai russi  forcer le mime-type renvoy par XMLHttpRequest, ce qui me permet dsormais de ne pas utiliser le parseur xpcom mozilla... et donc de rcuprer responseXML dj pars 

bien que toutes les tapes qui me sont disponibles soient traites en iso-8859-1, il semblerait qu'il y ait un morceau interne en utf-16
en effet, je tombe sur le mme problme d'encodage des accents  ::pleure:: 


dj, cela permet d'amliorer les performances... mmoire + temps  :;): 


ps: j'ai mme mis resizable=yes  pour les forcens des haute rsolution  ::P:   ::P:   ::P:

----------


## gorgonite

> bien que toutes les tapes qui me sont disponibles soient traites en iso-8859-1, il semblerait qu'il y ait un morceau interne en utf-16
> en effet, je tombe sur le mme problme d'encodage des accents



le problme est rgl... vous devriez avoir les accents correctement  :;):

----------


## adiGuba

Salut,

gorgonite : c'est normal que la mise  jours de Firefox ne detecte pas les nouvelles versions (je suis oblig de le rinstaller  chaque fois) ?


Sinon j'ai galement mis  jours mon appli. Au programme :Tri de la liste des messages par un clic sur l'entte de colonne.Amlioration du bbCode + support des smileys (un peu bugg toutefois).Pour rappel l'URL de l'application via Java WebStart :
http://adiguba.developpez.com/javaws/ImportMP.jnlp


a++

----------


## gorgonite

> gorgonite : c'est normal que la mise  jours de Firefox ne detecte pas les nouvelles versions (je suis oblig de le rinstaller  chaque fois) ?



ben cela est du au format XUL... faudrait que je fasse un update.rdf  :;):

----------


## SfJ5Rpw8

> ..
> ps: j'ai mme mis resizable=yes  pour les forcens des haute rsolution


 ::merci::  mais malheureusement cela ne suffit pas ... le browser reste rikiki dans une grande fentre...


ensuite j'ai un autre problme avec mes MP ... j'ai cr un dossier archives...qui n'apparait pas dans la liste des boites... de l'extension ... les messages de ce dossier ce retrouve dans la boite de rception ... et je n'ai pas les messages de la boites de rception ...

----------


## gorgonite

> mais malheureusement cela ne suffit pas ... le browser reste rikiki dans une grande fentre...


je vais regarder...





> ensuite j'ai un autre problme avec mes MP ... j'ai cr un dossier archives...qui n'apparait pas dans la liste des boites... de l'extension ... les messages de ce dossier ce retrouve dans la boite de rception ... et je n'ai pas les messages de la boites de rception ...



en effet, je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait avoir diffrents dossiers... il faudra que je corrige  ::oops::

----------


## adiGuba

Salut,

J'ai fait un petite mises  jours, principalement concernant des corrections/modifications de l'interface...

Comme d'hab : http://adiguba.developpez.com/javaws/ImportMP.jnlp

a++

----------


## gorgonite

> en effet, je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait avoir diffrents dossiers... il faudra que je corrige



le mode multi-bote est corrig...

mais j'ai dsormais un problme au parsage du fichier texte cr, alors que je n'ai pas modifi ce bout de code  ::?:

----------


## gorgonite

> J'ai fait un petite mises  jours, principalement concernant des corrections/modifications de l'interface...
> 
> Comme d'hab : http://adiguba.developpez.com/javaws/ImportMP.jnlp



pas cool...


```

```

----------


## adiGuba

> pas cool...
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```


 Oups...  ::oops:: 
Je me suis tromp dans le chemin du fichier... et je ne peux pas corriger cela pour le moment je n'ai pas accs au FTP  ::aie:: 

Je corrigerais ca ce soir !

 ::merci::

----------


## moritan

> Oups... 
> Je me suis tromp dans le chemin du fichier... et je ne peux pas corriger cela pour le moment je n'ai pas accs au FTP 
> 
> Je corrigerais ca ce soir !


web2ftp ??

----------


## adiGuba

> web2ftp ??


Mouais... j'ai pas trop confiance pour refiler mon mot de passe  ::aie::

----------


## moritan

> Mouais... j'ai pas trop confiance pour refiler mon mot de passe



C'tait juste comme ...

----------


## adiGuba

> C'tait juste comme ...


 Oui je sais merci quand mme  :;): 

Mais ca attendra ce soir pour la correct  ::D:

----------


## adiGuba

> Mais ca attendra ce soir pour la correct


Voil c'est fait ca devrait tre bon !

a++

----------


## gorgonite

> Voil c'est fait ca devrait tre bon !



parfait... va falloir que j'amliore encore le mien pour atteindre ce niveau de comptitivit  :;): 

ps: j'adore les avatar qui s'affichent... comment t'y prends-tu ?

----------


## SfJ5Rpw8

> Voil c'est fait ca devrait tre bon !
> 
> a++


super la nouvelle version, avec tri... et avatars...  :;): 

est-il possible.. d'effectuer un lancement avec ouverture automatique du 
(d'un..) fichier archive local..? 

et encore  ::merci::

----------


## adiGuba

> ps: j'adore les avatar qui s'affichent... comment t'y prends-tu ?


 J'utilise du code Ajax du forum qui permet l'autocompltion des noms de membre lorsqu'on crit un MP pour retrouver son *userid*. J'avais trouv cela sur le forum mais je ne sais plus o.

Grosso modo il faut se connecter sur l'adresse http://www.developpez.net/forums/ajax.php avec les donnes suivante en paramtre *POST* :do=usersearchfragment=<<pseudo>>Cela retourne un fichier XML contenant la liste de tous les pseudos qui commence par cela avec son *userid*. Il suffit alors de lire le XML pour retrouver celui qui correspond exactement.

Une fois que tu as le *userid* tu l'utilises dans l'URL suivante pour obtenir l'image de l'avatar (exemple avec mon userid 1195) : http://www.developpez.net/forums/member.php?u=1195





> est-il possible.. d'effectuer un lancement avec ouverture automatique du 
> (d'un..) fichier archive local..?


 Pas bte ! J'y penserais  :;): 

a++

----------


## gorgonite

> J'utilise du code Ajax du forum qui permet l'autocompltion des noms de membre lorsqu'on crit un MP pour retrouver son *userid*. J'avais trouv cela sur le forum mais je ne sais plus o.



ok je vais essayer...  :;): 
mais pour ce qui est des images, en XUL faudra que je vois, car le rafraichissement des pages est un peu laborieux  ::cry:: 


ps: pour le moment, je suis battu  plat de couture  ::pleure::   ::pleure::   ::pleure::  
va falloir que je fasse mes xpcom moi-mme en C++, car je suis dsormais trs lent et j'ai des problmes avec les fichiers locaux


Au fait, quelqu'un a-t-il russi  avoir quelque chose de correct sous windows... surtout en ce qui concerne l'criture du fichier xml sur le disque  ::roll::

----------


## Arnaud F.

Pour l'ImportMP de *adiGuba* je souhaite juste faire 2 ou 3 remarques:

Dans la barre de titre j'ai "Nouveau(1) Import MP" alors que je n'ai pas de nouveau MP  ::(: C'est normal que quand on clic sur son avatar ( dans "Boite de reception" ) sa nous dirige vers les MP envoys?Possible de faire que ds qu'on clic sur l'avatar de la personne a nous redirige vers son profil?Enfin, pour finir, j'ai russi  avoir une erreur, " Erreur avant queue ... " mais je ne sais plus comment j'avais fait pour l'obtenir  ::(:  


 ::merci:: 

Arnaud

----------


## adiGuba

> ps: pour le moment, je suis battu  plat de couture


On ne peut pas comparer : Java possde une API norme qui permet de faire pas mal de chose facilement  :;): 






> Dans la barre de titre j'ai "Nouveau(1) Import MP" alors que je n'ai pas de nouveau MP


 En fait ce n'est pas le nombre de nouveau message mais le nom du "document" lorsque tu fais un nouveau document. Mais c'est vrai que :Ca porte  confusion (*SansTitre1* serait peut-tre mieux).Ca serait bien de connaitre le nombre de nouveau message lors d'une update depuis le site. Toutefois je ne pourrais pas faire la diffrence entre les messages lu ou pas puisque je n'ai pas cette information lorsque je rcupre le XML.


> C'est normal que quand on clic sur son avatar ( dans "Boite de reception" ) sa nous dirige vers les MP envoys?


 Heu... Oui parce que l'avatar est affich dans la liste des dossiers. Donc lorsqu'on clique dessus il prend le dernier...
 ::arrow::  Il faudrait que j'utilise un composant spcial pour l'avatar, avec le nom en desous + une icone spciale s'il n'y a pas d'avatar...



> Possible de faire que ds qu'on clic sur l'avatar de la personne a nous redirige vers son profil?


 Bonne ide !  :;): 




> Enfin, pour finir, j'ai russi  avoir une erreur, " Erreur avant queue ... " mais je ne sais plus comment j'avais fait pour l'obtenir


 Ah ! Un rapport de bug  ::mrgreen::   ::aie:: 
Tu as d avoir une boite de dialogue d'erreur avec un bouton "Dtail". La prochaine fois essayes de me recopier le texte complet et de me l'envoyer par MP ou sur ce post  :;): 

 ::merci::

----------


## Arnaud F.

> Ah ! Un rapport de bug  
> Tu as d avoir une boite de dialogue d'erreur avec un bouton "Dtail". La prochaine fois essayes de me recopier le texte complet et de me l'envoyer par MP ou sur ce post


Oui oui, je l'ai vu ce bouton, j'ai mme regarder l''erreur mais oubli de la copier pour la faire partager  ::oops::   ::oops::  


Arnaud

----------


## Arnaud F.

J'ai remarqu une autre chose encore, dans certains MPs le cadre (noir) des balises [quote] n'est pas toujours ferm en bas...

Si tu vois pas ce que je veux dire, dis le moi et je te fais un screen  :;): 

Au passage, y a pas un "historique des erreurs" en Java, comme a je rcuprerai ptetre la dernire erreur concernant ton appli  ::D: 

 ::merci:: 
Arnaud

----------


## adiGuba

> J'ai remarqu une autre chose encore, dans certains MPs le cadre (noir) des balises [ quote] n'est pas toujours ferm en bas...
> 
> Si tu vois pas ce que je veux dire, dis le moi et je te fais un screen


 Non je vois trs bien ce que tu veux dire je l'ai dj remarqu.

Le problme c'est que l'affichage HTML de Java est plutt pourri car il ne supporte que l'HTML 3.2 et quelques CSS  ::?: 
En particulier il n'y a pas d'attribut *border* donc j'ai dt simuler cela en mettant deux bloc l'un dans l'autre avec un marge de 1pixel... mais le rsultat n'est pas parfait.

Si je trouve une meilleure solution je le ferais, mais ce n'est pas prioritaire pour le moment.

Au passage je viens de m'apercevoir que je n'ai pas supprimer le bouton *<code/>* qui comporte le code HTML. Je l'avais mis lorsque je travaillait sur le BBCode mais je le supprimerait surement une fois que j'aurais rsolu le problme avec les *
[list]*...






> Au passage, y a pas un "historique des erreurs" en Java, comme a je rcuprerai ptetre la dernire erreur concernant ton appli


 Non... et jen 'ai pas fait de fichier de log...

a++

----------


## gorgonite

> Le problme c'est que l'affichage HTML de Java est plutt pourri car il ne supporte que l'HTML 3.2 et quelques CSS



nah...  ::P:   ::P:   ::P: 

au moins avec XUL, on a du xhtml 1.1 strict avec css2  ::D: 

mais faudrait dj que a marche avant de penser  faire quelque chose de joli....  ::dehors::

----------


## Arnaud F.

> Non je vois trs bien ce que tu veux dire je l'ai dj remarqu.
> 
> Le problme c'est que l'affichage HTML de Java est plutt pourri car il ne supporte que l'HTML 3.2 et quelques CSS 
> En particulier il n'y a pas d'attribut *border* donc j'ai dt simuler cela en mettant deux bloc l'un dans l'autre avec un marge de 1pixel... mais le rsultat n'est pas parfait.
> 
> Si je trouve une meilleure solution je le ferais, mais ce n'est pas prioritaire pour le moment.


Ok, je n'ai pas lu le thread depuis le dbut c'est pour a que j'ai pas vu que tu l'avais dj mentionn  ::oops:: 




> Non... et jen 'ai pas fait de fichier de log...


Ok, ben tant pis, si une fois  l'occasion je la retrouve, je la ferais parvenir  ::aie:: 


Arnaud

----------


## adiGuba

> Ok, je n'ai pas lu le thread depuis le dbut c'est pour a que j'ai pas vu que tu l'avais dj mentionn


Ben en fait je ne l'avais pas dit  ::aie:: 

a++  :;):

----------


## Arnaud F.

> Ben en fait je ne l'avais pas dit 
> 
> a++


Ah ben voila pourquoi il me semblait ne pas l'avoir lu  ::aie::  


Arnaud

P.S: ton programme est  ::ccool::

----------


## adiGuba

Version 0.06 en ligne, avec principalement les modifications de l'affichage de l'avatar...

Pour le reste c'est ajout en TODO-LIST  :;): 

a++

----------


## gorgonite

> le browser reste rikiki dans une grande fentre...



ben il faut jouer avec un resizer, mais j'arrive pas  ::cry::

----------


## BiM

gorgonite, je viens de tester ton truc.

Dj flicitations  ::): 

Maintenant passons aux remarques (ne prend pas ca pour ton grade, c'est trs bien ce que tu as fait) :
1. J'ai fait un bon quand j'ai constat que Firefox me prenait : 45 Ko de RAM
2. Pourquoi s'ouvre t'il dans une nouvelle fentre ? C'tait pas bien l o on tait ? (Sinon un maximise serait de mise, me demande pas comment on fait)
3. Pas besoin d'cran de connexion puisque si on est loggu au site, on est loggu  l'appli (c'est bien d'ailleurs). Je pense que c'est  supprimer. Et en cas de non log, tu affiches : "Veuillez vous logguer via le forum afin de pouvoir visualiser vos messages privs."
4. Dans la liste des messages, pourquoi n'affiches-tu pas la date et l'heure (jj/mm/aaaa hh:mm) suivie du nom de l'envoyeur et enfin du titre. Si tu ne peux pas faire de colonne, un truc du type : jj/mm/aaaa hh:mm - Envoyeur (ou destinataire pour les messages envoys et les deux pour les messages archivs) - Titre (en gras pour mieux le distinguer).
5. Avec une possibilit de tri (une liste droulante : Date, Envoyeur, Destinataire, Titre et une autre : croissant ou dcroissant).

Voil pour mes ides  ::):  Sinon c'est trs bien.

----------


## gorgonite

> 1. J'ai fait un bon quand j'ai constat que Firefox me prenait : 45 Ko de RAM


tu veux dire Mo, non ?




> 2. Pourquoi s'ouvre t'il dans une nouvelle fentre ? C'tait pas bien l o on tait ? (Sinon un maximise serait de mise, me demande pas comment on fait)


parce que je prfre...  :;): 




> 3. Pas besoin d'cran de connexion puisque si on est loggu au site, on est loggu  l'appli (c'est bien d'ailleurs). Je pense que c'est  supprimer. Et en cas de non log, tu affiches : "Veuillez vous logguer via le forum afin de pouvoir visualiser vos messages privs."


ben je peux faire un hidden aprs connexion  :;): 




> 4. Dans la liste des messages, pourquoi n'affiches-tu pas la date et l'heure (jj/mm/aaaa hh:mm) suivie du nom de l'envoyeur et enfin du titre. Si tu ne peux pas faire de colonne, un truc du type : jj/mm/aaaa hh:mm - Envoyeur (ou destinataire pour les messages envoys et les deux pour les messages archivs) - Titre (en gras pour mieux le distinguer).


parce que j'essaye de faire ceci... cf http://gorgonite.developpez.com/deve...nt/listbox.xul




> 5. Avec une possibilit de tri (une liste droulante : Date, Envoyeur, Destinataire, Titre et une autre : croissant ou dcroissant).


dans un second temps... c'est prvu (et quasi-automatique avec la multi-liste)

@+

----------

